# Hello From Calgary, Alberta, Canada!



## craigcd

Hi everyone!

I have been viewing the forum for some time now and a member for a while however this will mark my first post!

I currently own a which seems to fit our family well (wife, son, daughter). Most of our camping is done off the grid but we do plug in from time to time. We typically camp west of Calgary in the rocky mountains but do venture to other areas on occasion.

This website has been a wealth of knowledge to date and has been a great resource whenever I am having issues. I have couple questions that I haven't been able to resolve and am hoping some members will be able to assist. Of course a introduction prior to doing so seemed fitting. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/#EMO_DIR#/smile.gif

Thanks!!

Craig


----------



## hyewalt34

Hello from California and welcome!

Walter


----------



## rdvholtwood

Greetings from Pennsylvania! Craig and Welcome to Outbackers!

Rick


----------



## sonomaguy

Welcome from Leduc.


----------



## craigcd

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MJV

Welcome from another Canuck--Just a bit east in Saskatoon!


----------



## sonomaguy

MJV said:


> Welcome from another Canuck--Just a bit east in Saskatoon!


MJV - What do you have around Stoon for nice campgrounds with full hook ups that you could recommend?


----------



## MJV

sonomaguy said:


> Welcome from another Canuck--Just a bit east in Saskatoon!


MJV - What do you have around Stoon for nice campgrounds with full hook ups that you could recommend?
[/quote]

Well--- We have two RV parks just west on highway 16. One is Saskatoon 16 West RV park about 5 km. It is a bit older, I have heard some "work crews" stay there, so not first recommendation. Go a bit more west and there is a brand new, very large, RV park called Camp Land. It is supposedly new and nice. But is very open as trees were only planted when it was constructed about 3 years ago. We had friends recommend it when they stayed there after selling their house. I would really recommend Gordie Howe RV Park (as the hockey player) right in the city. It has very nice grounds, excellent services, and is right in the city. HOWEVER, it does not have sewer--but has a dump station, as well as a vacuum tank emptying service, on site. Still it is a very nice park and place to stay. This is what is close to the city. M.V.


----------



## Tourdfox

Welcome from the sunny Okanagan of B.C.


----------

